# Activate USB Ports



## j92devils (Jul 12, 2007)

Can someone please direct me to a place where I can learn to activate the USB ports on my DirecTivo? I don't want one of those programs that does it automatically, and I don't want to use one of those instant cake things. I am very interested in how this works and I am willing to read or learn whatever I have to. I just need to be directed in the correct direction.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Search for 'Zipper' in the Tivo underground forum. With that you should be able to enable the ports.



j92devils said:


> Can someone please direct me to a place where I can learn to activate the USB ports on my DirecTivo? I don't want one of those programs that does it automatically, and I don't want to use one of those instant cake things. I am very interested in how this works and I am willing to read or learn whatever I have to. I just need to be directed in the correct direction.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

j92devils said:


> Can someone please direct me to a place where I can learn to activate the USB ports on my DirecTivo? I don't want one of those programs that does it automatically, and I don't want to use one of those instant cake things. I am very interested in how this works and I am willing to read or learn whatever I have to. I just need to be directed in the correct direction.


If you want to do it manually and without the use of any automated tools, the first step you need to take is modifying your kernel, which can be done using _killhdinitrd_. A google search of killhdinitrd will take you do the support thread at deal database where its usage is discussed.

Follow the discussion there, and you will learn how to make that initial modification and then layer on the appropriate USB drivers, etc for enabling the ports, and finally, installing/configuring any applications which make use of the ports (telnet/ftp, TiVoWebPlus, etc).


----------

